# Suche: PT 1000-Klemme für Wago



## kenzo (26 November 2010)

*[Erledigt] Suche: PT 1000-Klemme für Wago*

Moin,   suche eine Wago 750-841 kompatible PT-1000 Klemme, die per Rinck gemultiplext werden soll. Offensichtlich hat Wago arge Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Klemmen 750-460/000-003 und 750-461/000-003, daher würde es auch Beckhoff tun, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, ob die mit Wago laufen (was ja offensichtlich diverse Klemmen tun).  Danke! Edit: Klemme ist unterwegs, danke an "gravieren".


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2010)

Die 750-464 könntest du auch verwenden. Sie ist konfigurierbar, u.a. auch für PT1000. Zur Kompatibilität der Beckhoff-Klemmen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## gravieren (26 November 2010)

Hi Kenzo

Wieviele benötigst du  ?


Ein Kumpel von mir hat etwa 10 Stück, neuwertig.

Auf jeder Klemme sind   4 x PT1000-Eingänge.


Wurden nach ca. 1 Woche wegen Umstellung auf M-Bus-Zähler ersetzt.
(Es wurden zusätzlich Wassermenge, KW . . . benötigt)


----------



## pragi84 (30 November 2010)

Hallo Karl,

falls dein Kumpel die Wago 4xPT1000 Module noch loswerden möchte. Also ich hätte Interesse an 2 Stück. Ich nehme an das es die 750-460/0003 sind.

MfG Pragi


----------



## gravieren (30 November 2010)

Hi

Du hast Post.


----------



## gravieren (30 November 2010)

pragi84 schrieb:


> falls dein Kumpel die Wago 4xPT1000 Module noch loswerden möchte. Also ich hätte Interesse an 2 Stück. Ich nehme an das es die 750-460/0003 sind.



Ja,  4 x PT1000  pro Klemme


----------

